# Bob and Nils deserve much respect



## Moonchilde (Jan 19, 2007)

Seriously, you guys, you're both awesome fellas. Bob, you've done so much with that math library, the equal power cross fading is simply amazing. Nil's new cross fade script based on your equal power math library is fantastic, I simply can't express how much I like it. It is also Ultra TKT friendly too, no more script chain issues between the two. These two scripts really make the difference in customized K2 programming for me. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 19, 2007)

Bob & Nils contribution to VI has been a wonderful offering. I too am really glad they've been able to add in their math and programming chops to K2s scripting. Thanks guys again for all you do and are doing!


----------



## Thonex (Jan 19, 2007)

I echo this.

We are so fortunate that Bob and Nils and many others here make this forum their home.

Cheers,

T


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes, Bob, Nils and Thonex too! You guys have done an amazing job.

After seeing the new slew of proprietary samplers at NAMM, it makes me appreciate, ever more greatly, the beauty of Kontakt's open scripting format and what you guys have done.

Greg


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jan 19, 2007)

I totally agree with what as been said above. I don't know what i would do without SIPS etc.

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## lux (Jan 19, 2007)

ditto


----------



## Tod (Jan 19, 2007)

I would also like to thank Bob, Nils, and Andrew along with others that have been contributeing to this. Not just for thier contributions but also for the spirit of those contributions which I think is truly unique.

I'm not a scripter (hehe, yet) but the *VI-Control-Kontakt *thread is nearly always my first place to go when I turn my computer on every morning. :smile:


----------



## Big Bob (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks guys but I think you're going to make us blush :oops: 

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Jan 19, 2007)

I fully agree. Kontakt 2 as a tool is improved greatly thanks to you guys....and we are most fortunate to have you hanging out here.

Many thanks to Bob, Nils and Thonex for their excellent work! :smile:

R


----------



## Dynamitec (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi everybody!
I can second all those nice posts! 

I couldn't do any of my projects without Nils Editor. And i wouldn't know half about fades and math without Bob's generous contributions!

The only thing i could wish for - here on this nice place - would be that there are some more developers out there who would like to share some knowledge here. It's almost everytime the same people who do the most interesting (and time consuming) posts  You know who you are. Thanks!

:roll: :wink:


----------



## kotori (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks guys for your kind words :oops:. I want to thank you too for the pleasant athmoshpere on this forum and Frederick in particular for hosting ò©   OØ©   OÙ©   OÚ©   OÛ©   OÜ©   OÝ©   OÞ©   Oß©   Oà©   Oá©   Oâ©   Oã©   Oä©   Oå©   Oæ©   Oç©   Oè©   Oé©   Oê©   Oë©   Oì©   Oí©   Oî©   Oï©   Oð©   Oñ©   Oò©   Oó©   Oô


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 20, 2007)

I am totally impressed and very grateful for the contribution that our fellow scripters have made.
You guys are amazing!  

Thank you so much


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 20, 2007)

I'll add my thanks as well. This is incredible stuff going on around here. We're very lucky for this.


----------



## _taylor (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for making Kontakt that much better! Your scripts are used daily and very much appreciated!

:D


----------



## ComposerDude (Dec 22, 2008)

+1 gratitude to Bob and Nils. Thanks guys for your great contributions to the world of composing.

-Peter


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 22, 2008)

And just when we thought we had this thread all nicely dead and buried ......... :lol: 

But seriously, thanks again for all your nice comments and indeed,
Merry Christmas to all of you.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Thonex (Dec 22, 2008)

TheoKrueger @ Mon Dec 22 said:


> But for Big Bob, Nils and Andrew, the above picture translates as thus:
> 
> "Shift the sample pitch from note A to note B utilizing mysterious to humanity ways in order to make the sound wonderfully musical"



Really??/ Because to me it reads *"Ask Bob and Nils to decipher this for me... and to put it into 3rd grade terms"* :lol: 

Cheers,

And *Merry* *Christmas* to all of you guys... and gal (Nickie).


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Dec 22, 2008)

Merry Christmas, Andrew, and everybody else. And, yes, thanks to Bob and Nils in particular for their contributions.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Dec 22, 2008)

Thonex @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> TheoKrueger @ Mon Dec 22 said:
> 
> 
> > But for Big Bob, Nils and Andrew, the above picture translates as thus:
> ...



Hahahaha yeah it can work the other way around too sometimes :lol:


----------



## lee (Dec 22, 2008)

Thonex @ Mon Dec 22 said:


> to all of you guys... and gal (Nickie).



Is Nickie the only gal on this forum?

Anyway, I am also extremely thankful to Robert Villwock and Nils Liberg!

But we shouldnt forget Thonex, Dynamitec, Nickie and the others who also contribute and make this a great forum.

Merry Christmas everybody,
/Johnny


----------



## rJames (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes, I'd like to add my thanks. You guys are great.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 22, 2008)

lee @ Mon Dec 22 said:


> Is Nickie the only gal on this forum?



No... I think there are a few others... but nothing gets me going like a woman who knows her KSP :wink:


----------



## Mark Belbin (Dec 23, 2008)

+1

As a newb to scripting, I have learned a lot on my own in the past couple of weeks - however: it was Nils, Bob, and Nickie who helped me figure out some very basic stuff I was missing. Thanks to them, the scripts I'm working on now have grown to several hundred lines of semi working code. 

I can only hope that one day my KSP chops will be anywhere near theirs, but as soon as I have something to share, I'll definitely try to contribute some help as they so graciously and frequently do!

Thanks guys, and Merry Christmas to all.

Mark


----------



## wqaxsz (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you Nils and Bob, 

Merry Christmas to you, your families and your scripts children...

Best regards

TneruaL


----------



## NOX (Dec 24, 2008)

Indeed. I have been using SIPS since version 1.
Now with version 2 it's just too much fun with TKT integration
and release sample on last note played

Musicality, that's what we get with the SIPS articulation/legato/vibrato tool.
And musicality isn't the easiest thing to get from software, in my opinion.

And there is room for complex programming with SIPS 2, once the tool is "mastered"
by the user...

Great stuff Bob (Sir), thanks much for this exrtemely valuable script.
I'm happy :D but most often :shock: by the results.

Nox


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks NOX and welcome to the forum (although I don't know how you can be classified as a New Member and have a join date several years ago :? ).

BTW If I wasn't retired, I'd hire you as my press agent :lol: 

Again thanks to all of you for your most kind thoughts and well wishes.

Merry Christmas

Bob


----------



## Reegs (Dec 24, 2008)

Bob, Nils, Ben, Andrew, and Nickie,

I too want to add how much I appreciate all of the hard work and frustrating hours that you have put in for the benefit of all of us. I can't count the number of times I've had a KSP script question that couldn't be answered by searching here to find a post from one of you.

Merry Christmas!


Peter


----------

